# best photo blog ever!



## newrmdmike (Apr 29, 2008)

not really, just shameless self promotion of one i'm starting,

sociolmike.blogspot.com


woohoo!

what do you think?


soon it should consist of regular posts and explanations behind the shots, stories etc, we'll see if this works.


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 30, 2008)

You have some really nice pictures on the blog


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks, hopfully it will get better daily, and there are going to be other people posting to that same blog, including tpf member thebeginning.


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

Dude, it rocks! Great work!


----------

